

Really interesting use of Augmented Reality - xal
http://videogamesrepublic.com/?p=5128

======
stcredzero
An implementation of "Godzilla" would be great. You'd have a much larger game
mat that you'd spread out on the living room floor. You'd need to have goggles
and some way of registering foot and hand positions. You'd try to stomp as
many humans and their forces before they lower your health.

A "record movie" feature in the game would have a lot of entertainment value.
People could watch their monster-avatar selves demolish the city of their
choice.

Natal would be a great interface for this.

------
TrevorJ
This could go over well with existing tabletops like Warhammer. It might be
neat to have a handheld device that could overlay stats on the units that are
in play. Maybe even synchronize some sound effects and overlay some visual
effects as well.

~~~
warfangle
Or MTG - have it show 3D models of creatures, etc, and when you tap them they
actually attack. Cast a spell, and you get to see its effects.

------
itistoday
It won't be long till AR is used for porn.

